# propreté



## isa19 (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
 j'ai un loulou de 2ans1/2 qui ne demande jamais à aller aux toilettes mais à chaque fois qu'on l'y amène il fait sans soucis et est tout content. A votre avis pourquoi ne demande t il pas puisqu'il sait faire quand il est dessus ?
Merci pour votre retour d'expérience


----------



## liline17 (28 Octobre 2022)

il n'est pas encore prêt, dans un cas comme ça, je ne l'emène plus aux WC


----------



## assmatzam (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Au lieu de le mettre au pot sans lui demander son avis
Je vous conseille de simplement lui poser la question 

As tu envie de faire pipi ? 
Certains enfants de cet âge là arrivent à exprimer leur besoin et d'autres non

Une de mes petites à 22 mois à commencer à aller au pot chez ses parents et n'avait plus de couches avec eux 
À la maison elle gardait la couche et je lui demandais à des moments clés 
Avant d'aller à la sieste ou de passer à table 
Elle ne me répondait pas mais y aller d'elle même et faisait pipi à chaque fois 

Depuis la rentrée de septembre plus de couches du tout en journée sauf à la sieste 
Elle me prévient quand elle va au toilette et m'appelle dès qu'elle a fini 
Elle n'a que 2 ans et 4 mois


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

J ai justement un loulou de 2 ans 1/2 qui n a plus de couche depuis le week-end dernier .
Cela faisait déjà un petit moment que les couches restait sèche idem a la sieste 
Pour le moment il ne demande pas de lui même a aller au toilette ( il ne veux pas du pot )
Régulièrement je lui pose la question tu a envie de faire pipi ? Il me répondu oui ou non 
Et de toute la semaine aucun accident 
 Il y a juste un soir de la semaine ou chez lui il est aller faire pipi tout seul 
Pour moi aucun soucis de fonctionner comme cela d ici peu il le demandera de lui même


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Octobre 2022)

Liline17 je partage pas ton avis 

Je ne vois pas pourquoi ne plus enmener au toilette cet enfant alors qu il fait pipi a chaque fois 
Si ses couches sont sèche c est que cet enfant a très bien compris le faite de faire pipi au toilette 
Je suis dans le même cas en ce moment


----------



## liline17 (28 Octobre 2022)

En fait, dans un cas comme ça, je demande à l'enfant si il veut aller aux WC, si c'est non, je respecte, si c'est oui, je l'emène, mais je n'impose pas, c'est prendre le risque de retarder l'acquisition de propreté, l'enfant doit être acteur de cette acquisition.


----------



## isa19 (28 Octobre 2022)

assmatzam,
Bien sur que je lui demande à  chaque fois  et il dit oui.


----------



## assmatzam (28 Octobre 2022)

@isa19 peut être qu'il n'a pas encore acquis les 2 notions
1) j'ai envie
2) je demande à l'adulte 

Il faut quelques temps pour que ces 2 notions se rejoignent 

À force de lui répéter  
Si tu as envie de faire pipi tu peux venir le dire à tata et je t'accompagnerais au toilette 

Ca va finir par rentrer 
Patience


----------



## Griselda (28 Octobre 2022)

Ben je dois être nulle alors parce que ici je n'ai JAMAIS eut un enfant qui au début de lui même disait qu'il voulait aller aux toilettes. A chaque fois c'est à moi de proposer. je dis bien PROPOSER. Si l'enfant dit qu'il n'a pas besoin c'est lui qui sait, pas moi. Souvent il faut quelques semaines pour que l'enfant soit entièrement autonome. Si quand on propose, l'enfant dit que oui il a envie d'y aller et qu'en effet il fait sans que ça ne l'inquiète alors c'est OK.


----------



## Nounou22 (28 Octobre 2022)

L'enfant a besoin de temps pour repérer ce qui se passe à l'intérieur de son petit corps ...avec le temps il va finir par associer certaines sensations à l'envie de faire pipi ou caca....et c'est à ce moment là qu'il demandera ....peut être ne pas trop anticiper sa demande pour qu'il apprenne à ressentir et recueillir les signaux que lui envoie son corps.... même si cela provoque un petit accident, ça lui permettra d'apprendre à réguler le bon moment où il faut demander ...


----------



## nounoucat1 (28 Octobre 2022)

Pour ma part j'ai souvent eu des petits qui étaient volontaires pour aller au pot mais il fallait leur proposer régulièrement.
Par contre si un petit refuse le pot il ne faut pas l'obliger il n'est pas prêt.


----------



## MeliMelo (29 Octobre 2022)

Tout simplement parce qu'il faut une maturité physiologique et psychologique avant de pouvoir aller sur le pot. Votre petit accueilli à la maturité physio mais pas encore le déclic psychologique. Mon enfant a été pareil. Il aurait très bien pu être continent avant mais c'est lui qui a décidé du jour au lendemain vers 3 ans et des poussières d'aller sur les toilettes des grands. Aucun incident de jour comme de nuit après sa propre décision.


----------



## nanny mcfee (29 Octobre 2022)

ça arrive que des enfants  maitrise le pot mais pas encore le << j'ai envie de faire pipi>> dans leur premier jours sans couche et c'est normal c'est à nous de les accompagnés donc à leur proposés et souvent ils maitrisent même pas le <<oui j'ai envie>> quand on leur propose chaque enfant est différent ... 

 certains sont éveillés plus que d'autres faut pas les comparés mais les analysés et les accompagnés

moi je me fait des repers autour du rythme de l'enfant que je connais bien comme par exemple je sais que le matin il fait pipi entre 9 et 10h après son bib de 8h puis le temps que la vessie se remplie 2h grosso modo 

il y a des incidents bien sûr 1/2/3 max et sur une durée max de 10 jours 

si non j'insiste pour que les parents le fasse chez eux sur une période de congé et en été quand l'âge de l'enfant le permet et surtout qu'il soit prêt


----------

